# Datu Kelly Worden's Travel Wrench



## jsbelljr83 (Feb 29, 2004)

I just wanted to put a plug out for Datu Kelly Worden and his Travel Wrench!!!  artyon: I purchased one and contacted Datu Worden and had a very fast reply from him via e-mails.  We have been exchanging e-mails and I must say he is quite the professional!!!! The Travel Wrench looks so innocent but I can only begin to imagine how much damage it can do.  So far, no one I have shown it to has been able to tell it is a defense weapon.  I carry one with me on and off-duty and am going to use the Travel Wrench to replace my Kabutan which has served me for 21 years now.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 29, 2004)

So what does it look like?  Is it any different than a regular wrench?

- Ceicei


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Feb 29, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So what does it look like?  Is it any different than a regular wrench?
> 
> - Ceicei


The Travel Wrench is a Devastatingly Effective Yet Low Profile Non-Lethal Force Tool for Personal Protection

The Travel Wrench is a Revolutionary Training Tool and Instructional System that compliments while  improving tactical efficiency with any Tactical implement! Proficiency in skill is cultivated through repetition and refining conceptual principles of instinctual response!

Impact strikes will cause severe pain and injury, the Travel Wrench and other Self Protection tools should only be implemented if no other option exists. The information contained within this book is for defensive use and only to prevent or detour physical harm from being inflected on you or a loved one. 

The defensive tools above have specific techniques to assist the user in becoming proficient with defensive maneuvers. This instructional book offers essential options that can be implemented during a physical confrontation.  Seek proficiency in the overlapping principles of defense, including physical and psychological. 
Originally the Travel Wrench was designed to assist martial artists in developing confidence in empty hand striking skills and precision targeting. The first models were called DTL or Impact Kerambits and changed later to offer a more covert public carry tool for personal protection. The Kerambit of old was a simple yet potential lethal palm knife used in the barrio or rough streets of the Philippines.  
Re-designed in 1993 by Kelly S. Worden for non-lethal usage, the Travel Wrench has experienced acceptance worldwide.  Civilians, bodyguards, police officers, and military personnel have carried and passed through customs and security checks almost everywhere in the world.  This includes the United States, Canada, England, Australia, New Zealand, Germany, Philippines, Thailand, Viet Nam, Singapore, Japan, Kuwait, and other high security check-points.  As a discrete personal protection tool, it attracts very little attention and allows the carrier to walk with confidence from home to vehicle, parking garages to work, public parks, shopping, cash machines, or sporting events. Lets face it, the potential for crimes or criminal acts in our society is at an unprecedented high and completely unpredictable. We can become targets for assault or robbery at a moments notice.  Of course, there are no guarantees that we could actually detour an assault, even a trained fighter runs the risk of defeat in a street confrontation. Most criminals are not looking for a fight just an easy victim. The appearance of confidence and awareness can be enough to create the aura that you are not a person to be toyed with or even to be approached with bad intentions.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 29, 2004)

So couldn't the same thing (the training) be done with a regular wrench rather than buying and practicing with Worden's?  What is so special about his wrench?

- Ceicei


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Feb 29, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So couldn't the same thing (the training) be done with a regular wrench rather than buying and practicing with Worden's?  What is so special about his wrench?
> 
> - Ceicei




Check out the link to his site posted in my previous reply, I can not figure out how to get the image to post here.  Once you see the pic of the wrench you will see what I mean.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 29, 2004)

jsbelljr83 said:
			
		

> Check out the link to his site posted in my previous reply, I can not figure out how to get the image to post here. Once you see the pic of the wrench you will see what I mean.


Ok, I'll take a look.  Ummm, interesting.... I attached the picture for you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 29, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll take a look.  Ummm, interesting.... I attached the picture for you.
> 
> - Ceicei


That looks like his impact karambit.


----------



## Mao (Mar 1, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> That looks like his impact karambit.



Hey "Pal",
 It is a modified version of his impact kerambit. More innocent looking, as effective and has more uses (as a wrench, message tool etc.) I have a couple of them and several students have one. Very handy implement, and less expensive than a regular type of wrench, again, more uses.
mao


----------

